# Looking to buy 12'-13" Spinning rod up to 6 Oz



## justinfisch01

Looking for a long casting spinning rod up to 6oz. Typically throwing 3oz-4oz. Open to all CCP, AFAW, Century, ODM, Blackhole, etc. 

Let me know what you got.


----------



## Jamcaster

justinfisch01 said:


> Looking for a long casting spinning rod up to 6oz. Typically throwing 3oz-4oz. Open to all CCP, AFAW, Century, ODM, Blackhole, etc.
> 
> Let me know what you got.


PM sent


----------



## fish bucket

Have a 13’ surf machine elite built this summer and hardly used…….asking $900. Shipped pp
reel not included


----------



## River

Got a 13' 3 - 6 CCP Gen 2 ....... used very little but carried on roof rack a lot and the clearcoat has come off in several area but does not hurt the blank ... I know a rod painter that can replace the coating ... I live in Buxton ..... 200.00 ...To long for me, I top out at 11' ...


----------



## Arnav

Hey River, that Gen 2 has the universal eyes ... right ?
If so, how well did you like it with a spinner ? (assuming that
s what you used)
Nice price !
Thanks


----------



## River

I use a conventional and it works great, I'm sure it would work great with a Spinner, the Gen 2 does have universal guides .... nice rod just to long for me, I prefer 10 or 11 ft rods .... I'm gettin old .


----------



## fish bucket

I have a few rods with universal guides……they work well with spinners only if you use braid….not so good with mono


----------



## Peixaria

Not to jack the thread but Fishbucket what kind of reel is that? I see it says ultegra but the spool looks longcast?


----------



## fish bucket

It is an ultegra 5500 longcast


----------



## Arnav

River said:


> I use a conventional and it works great, I'm sure it would work great with a Spinner, the Gen 2 does have universal guides .... nice rod just to long for me, I prefer 10 or 11 ft rods .... I'm gettin old .


I have the Gen2, 6-10 and love it (w/conv.)
Also an LDX which I like nearly as well.
You've got me interested .........




fish bucket said:


> I have a few rods with universal guides……they work well with spinners only if you use braid….not so good with mono


I tried a mono spinner on mine last year ..... not quite as impressed as I was expecting. Might try braid if I switch over again.
I did that being a bit green casting in the dark.
Thanks


----------



## WATERWALKER0311

Look at the Breakaway Ballista. I’d throw an Okuma 8K on it & rock’n’roll. If you’re a good caster, I’d suggest the Breakaway HDX w/ the same reel.


----------

